
How this optical illusion made me question my reality – The Verge - evo_9
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/9/17217660/optical-visual-illusion-troxler-fading-neural-adaptation
======
bitwize
Other animals have even more movement-based vision than we do. I had a cat who
honestly believed that as long as he remained motionless, he was completely
invisible -- because that's how his vision worked and that's how the vision of
anything he stalked worked. So when he would sneak into a room where he wasn't
supposed to be, as soon as he felt a human gaze upon him, he would freeze in
place, secure in the knowledge that his camouflage was perfect when of course
it wasn't.

------
earenndil
Doesn't talk at all about how it affects his perception of his reality.

------
Mo3
That's cute. Someone needs to try psychedelics

